# President to speak in a few minutes:



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

10:30 eastern time

We need to watch....


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Just saw that flash across the tv screen--awaiting to see what's up


----------



## Butterbean (Apr 2, 2011)

Just saw the bulletin across the tv... worried... why an announcement this late at night?:gaah:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Either extremely good or extremely bad....

Worried and waiting and praying....


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

DJgang said:


> 10:30 eastern time
> 
> We need to watch....


We need to watch .. why?????????


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Bin Laden? He has been confirmed dead as of now.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Generalíssimo Francisco Franco is still dead


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Usama Bin Laden was killed a week ago by a US bomb...now we bring the troops home, right? I mean, that's why were there, right? I wish...


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Confirmed by DNA a few hrs ago- Usama Bin Laden is dead. Killed by a U S bomb a week ago


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

rhrobert said:


> Bin Laden? He has been confirmed dead as of now.


That's what they're saying.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

*Finally he's dead!!!*

:2thumb::2thumb: Osama Bin Laden has been killed by a drone strike in Pakistan.


----------



## priest75 (May 1, 2011)

lexsurivor said:


> :2thumb::2thumb: Osama Bin Laden has been killed by a drone strike in Pakistan.


As a Marine Corps veteran all I have to say is :beercheer:


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

:2thumb::2thumb::beercheer:


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

This is good news that he has been neutralized however, please be aware that sleeper cells will now be activated.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

True. But its good to know justice has been served... by an explosive missile from a drone


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I heard that he's been dead a week and U.S. and the British took blood samples and CONFIRMED it was Osama. 



I saw a news report that he was in Islamabad, Pakistan and he was shot down by a drone DRESSED AS HIS SISTER???
that has to be a fake newscast! Id die if this was true!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

*Andi said:


> We need to watch .. why?????????


The announcement was that the President was to speak on an important matter of National Security....

Sounded like a good reason to watch.

Why not?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

:beercheer:

Very happy indeed...


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

*Bin Ladin Dead- Will things get better or worse?*

So.... They finally got him! Is this gonna make things better or worse? Will his minions just roll over and play dead or will they bring on the hurt?
I am happy he is gone and can not spew hatred in our direction any longer but just cuz the head of the snake is cut off will the body still twitch for awhile?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*It ain't over*

*Till the fat lady sings and she's not even warmed up...I'd say they will come at us full bore.. which is fine, when the rats come out of their holes they are easy to kill.. *


----------



## townparkradio (Mar 30, 2010)

*We got Bin Laden (remember him?)*

msnbc.com Video Player

Congratulations to our brave men, for smoking that rat out of his hidey hole (which was a mansion) in Pakistan and putting one between his eyes.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Dana, is your power back on yet?


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

The news stated he was killed by a bullet to the head by a United States Special Forces Unit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slick (Apr 11, 2011)

I think the minions will still come, dam middle east is a mess to bad we are so involved in the middle east crazy stuff for sure :gaah:.. Cya Slick


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Some time ago the aforesaid 'minions' threatened that if we succeeded in killing Bin Laden, Europe and the US would face .. I think their words were "a nuclear fire storm". Now I dont know if all that was put in place prior to his death and the switch just needs to be turned on, or if it would include sleeper cells activating and pulling it off OR if it was just some blowhard blasting his mouth tryin to scare us off. Either way- it could mean we are in for some hard times.. but then- we already knew that, didn't we.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Thats even better. 
Edit: that was not a responce to the above post. Several threads were merged.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have not read about this, only heard on the local morning news. Story I heard was special ops went into a walled compound (12” walls) just north of Islamabad. 40 minutes later while dodging bullets found the man, he resisted they shot him in the head. Took DNA samples to confirm identity then dumped his body in the ocean.

It all just sounds too convenient for me. Find him (after thousands of folks [email protected]@king for him for 10 years), kill him, body dumped. I’ll get back after I read around for a few days.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Woody said:


> I have not read about this, only heard on the local morning news. Story I heard was special ops went into a walled compound (12" walls) just north of Islamabad. 40 minutes later while dodging bullets found the man, he resisted they shot him in the head. Took DNA samples to confirm identity then dumped his body in the ocean.
> 
> It all just sounds too convenient for me. Find him (after thousands of folks [email protected]@king for him for 10 years), kill him, body dumped. I'll get back after I read around for a few days.


You and me both ...


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

me too. Sound like another layer of wool being thrown over the sheep.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Centraltn said:


> Some time ago the aforesaid 'minions' threatened that if we succeeded in killing Bin Laden, Europe and the US would face .. I think their words were "a nuclear fire storm". Now I dont know if all that was put in place prior to his death and the switch just needs to be turned on, or if it would include sleeper cells activating and pulling it off OR if it was just some blowhard blasting his mouth tryin to scare us off. Either way- it could mean we are in for some hard times.. but then- we already knew that, didn't we.


My belief is that if they could have pulled off more they'd have done it by now. If they had nukes they'd have already used them (or any other WMD they possessed). Like Hozay said, if they ever try to fight us head to head they'll lose ... quickly and decisively.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> Some time ago the aforesaid 'minions' threatened that if we succeeded in killing Bin Laden, Europe and the US would face .. I think their words were "a nuclear fire storm". Now I dont know if all that was put in place prior to his death and the switch just needs to be turned on, or if it would include sleeper cells activating and pulling it off OR if it was just some blowhard blasting his mouth tryin to scare us off. Either way- it could mean we are in for some hard times.. but then- we already knew that, didn't we.


that's the first thing that came to my mind as it was being announced that the President would be speaking, that's the reason I started a thread and mentioned that we NEED to watch...

Time, I think, to get nuke prepared. What if they hijack planes again and target nuke plants, very possible, be ready to bug out if you live close to one..


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

It sure took peoples mind off of the worst disater since Katrina this morning. It's probably just a coincidence.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

It be good news/bad news. Ta all the soldiers servin on the Afghan/Pakistan border, there gonna have a real mess ta deal with now that SOB be dead. 

I'm sure there gonna wan't ta seek revenge, whether er not they can is yet ta be seen. It may not happen right away, but on certain "special" dates in the future. Time be a wastin folks, keep preppin I'm afraid.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

I think it will be business as usual... for a little while. Sure there will be groups of terrorists here and there spouting off hatred and there might even be news clips of them on tv, but I don't think anything will happen immediately. Eventually there might be another terrorist attack. What I'm not sure of is will the attack be from the terrorists themselves or will it be from our own government trying to cover up or distract people from a bigger problem, such as an economic collapse? Terrorist groups make an easy scapegoat. While I'll be the first one to admit that they are a real threat to the rest of the world, there's not a doubt in my mind that our government would stoop to that level to save their own @$$.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Dang right, congrats! Yay! I hope it's for real, and not a ruse they hope to use to get him to come out.

Edit: This post is another victim of three threads being merged. The post it originally followed is no longer above, so it doesn't make as much sense.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

There were two conflicting stories of his death (drone plane/missile, and bullet to the head), and they 'dumped his body in the ocean'. Hmmm. Maybe a ruse to trick him into revealing himself, to prove he's not really dead? I wonder how many fake claims will be made to be the guy, or to have seen the guy, after he was killed?

I really hope they DID get him, though it will fire up the rest of them and we need to be on our toes. Prep more than ever. Between this and the rising prices/economy, we have lots of reasons.

Edit: And this post was also in another place originally.


----------



## redcat (Sep 21, 2010)

First, I'm not 100% sure I buy it. I'll be hoping so, but TPTB have reported the demise of ObL often enough before that I'm not quite ready to believe it yet.

Second, if it really is true, then I rather expect the more fringe brigades of the THT (towel-headed terrorists) will be popping lots of suicide vests in populated places in coming weeks, and the more organized groups are probably going to try to find a big, showy way to avenge Uncle O.

I know that I'm taking a long lunch today and stocking up on the preps I've been neglecting.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

First comment is when are the troops coming home, since that is why W sent them there, right? Since a war on ideology cannot be won and this war on terror is more about oil, we will not be bringing them home anytime soon.

As for retaliation, I expect it in the middle east and would not doubt to see some here. I know Clarice started a thread on feeling that something is not right, so maybe this is it. I know, I have been running crazy trying to get preps up to a years supply for my family and if funds allow a few other extended family and now I feel even more under the gun to do so.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Osama Bin Laden has "sleeper cells" thoughout the world. These folks have been trained, and brainwashed to be loyal to his cause. These folks have blended into society and have been functioning amoung us for years.

They have been given explicit orders that if certain events occur (including his capture or death) that they will begin preparations to put their plans into action. Once they are activated, it may take some time for them to rehearse and carry out their missions based on key targets and dates. 

Although our intellegence community , homeland security, and counter terrorism efforts have improved over recent years, we will have a difficult time if these sleeper cells have practiced communications blackout measures. Afterall, we have been successful in thwarted previous attempts do to the "chatter". Widespread electronic monitoring.

We will not live in fear, but rather increase our vigilence and situational awareness. We will continue to prepare.

Our primary concern with these sleeper cells is deploying dirty bombs around key population centers around the US and other allied countries around the world.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Osama Bin Laden has "sleeper cells" thoughout the world. These folks have been trained, and brainwashed to be loyal to his cause. These folks have blended into society and have been functioning amoung us for years.
> 
> They have been given explicit orders that if certain events occur (including his capture or death) that they will begin preparations to put their plans into action. ...


If these cells exist why haven't they done anything? If you had trained terrorists, prepared then with weapons, etc. and had them deployed already why would you wait to have them do their thing until you were dead?

My belief is that if they could they would have done it already. OBL would have had some great recruiting material if he coould have pulled it off.

I don't believe terrorism will end with OBL's death. I just don't believe he had anyone or any group ready and waiting in the wings to act after his death.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Lets see, My poll numbers are down and falling,
unemployment is about 18% although we tell the people it's 7.2% and they don't buy it.
the dollar is dropping.
food is going up
gas is going up
Trump forced my hand and i had to come up with a birth certificate.
Humm, I think we'll kill Bin Laden to take the attention off the bad things, most Americans are gullible and will fall for anything,
Of corse, we'll kill him in Pakastan, truck his body to Afganistan, then transport him to the sea to have a furneral instead of wrapping his body in pigskin and burning him in the streets.

we could have just cut a finger off everyone killed and done a DNA, but why do it the easy way.

also maybe terroists will do something to give us an excuse to invade Iran, our real target over there now.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> If these cells exist why haven't they done anything? If you had trained terrorists, prepared then with weapons, etc. and had them deployed already why would you wait to have them do their thing until you were dead?
> 
> My belief is that if they could they would have done it already. OBL would have had some great recruiting material if he coould have pulled it off.
> 
> I don't believe terrorism will end with OBL's death. I just don't believe he had anyone or any group ready and waiting in the wings to act after his death.


Time will tell my friend--we are dealing with a radically different group of folks that "Western" and civilized society will never comprehend. They have been "programmmed" to be patient.

Stay tuned and see what unfolds.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

lotsoflead said:


> we could have just cut a finger off everyone killed and done a DNA, but why do it the easy way.


My understanding is that they did do DNA testing, but then DNA testing like anything can be faked, especially according to the birthers, etc.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have to agree with redcat and lots of lead. You just cant trust anyone anymore. And the crazy thing is we just watched last night on Netflix... The Conspiracy to Rule the World. Really makes me think about everything anymore.
I will definitely be out and about tomorrow getting some more stuff stocked up. Cant go today it finally isnt nraining and I need to get some plants in the ground.


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

He was one man in a big set of cogs, the radical islamization issue is still going to be there and I am sure his death will rejuvenate the cause. Always some dumb shmuck who wants to do something in honor of someone's death so over the next little bit we will see some maggots coming out to do their part.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not sure I beleive it. If it is true thank God there is one less evil in this world. Why are there no pictures? Why did they dump the body so quickly? How could they get DNA results so fast? Could all be a lie to help Obama in the polls. If it is true, we had better watch our backs as his followers will retaliate.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> Lets see, My poll numbers are down and falling,
> unemployment is about 18% although we tell the people it's 7.2% and they don't buy it.
> the dollar is dropping.
> food is going up
> ...


If the video is even him, not Hollywood, I wonder how long it took to thaw him out from his death freezer in 2001 from lung complications while taking dialysis???

I'm beginning to think some sheeples are smoking too many wheat berries.:ignore:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Sheeples are actually buying this crap---and on this board we wonder WHY people aren't prepping??

BECAUSE THEY BELIEVE ALL THE GOVERNMENT SAYS????:scratch


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

JayJay said:


> If the video is even him, not Hollywood, I wonder how long it took to thaw him out from his death freezer in 2001 from lung complications while taking dialysis???
> 
> I'm beginning to think some sheeples are smoking too many wheat berries.:ignore:


Smoking wheat berries? Heck, why didn't I think of that before? I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Wait...wait..wait!! what if BL died in 2001 with lung complications while under kidney dialysis and the body has been on ice for 10 years???
hmmmm..no wasted time getting him to burial at sea?? 
no parading of the body??? 
no double-checking of DNA?? 
makes sense now, huh??


----------



## townparkradio (Mar 30, 2010)

I think it's kind of interesting how the one single time we don't inform Pakistan of our intentions is the time we finally get him.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I think one thing we are overlooking is you can't reason with a mad dog and he and his followers have this mentality. Right now they are doing their war dance and boasting to each other how they are going to kill the infidels. I too believe plans are in the works and if we are not vigilant we could be toast. This would be a good time for homeland security to strut their stuff and hopefully all their training will pay off and keep us safe.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

townparkradio said:


> I think it's kind of interesting how the one single time we don't inform Pakistan of our intentions is the time we finally get him.


Not really... you think they are going to tell us anything useful? They just want our foreign aid. eep:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so proud of our troops that were sent in harms way to do away with this evil. May God bring them home safe and soon.

On the other hand bin laden was a spawn of the devil and there are many, many more with his mindset left behind. Stay on your guard. Prepare for the worst and Pray for the best.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I really want to believe this good news. But there are so many conflicting stories. And how convient this happens now after 10yrs and how many troops killed, just in time to make Obama look good to the voters.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, if it's true, Obama might be dumb enough to think we'd believe it was to HIS credit. A lot of brave people have died trying to get bin laden, and now everyone over there is in even more danger from his supporters, whether it's true or not.

Hopefully it IS true and this will be the turning point, and our guys can come home sooner. Though we all know he left a lot of garbage behind.

Lots of stuff out there on the net today about it. Just got this in my email. Gotta love photoshop:


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> Lets see, My poll numbers are down and falling,
> unemployment is about 18% although we tell the people it's 7.2% and they don't buy it.
> the dollar is dropping.
> food is going up
> ...


I'm a real skeptic also. I could swear I read somewhere that this guy was on the CIA payroll at one time, and his family was ushered out of the country on 9/11, etc, etc.
Afganistan isnt about oil, its about natural gas.
I find it a pretty bizzare coincidence that within my lifetime, the two largest superpowers have invaded and occupied some country in the middle of nowhere, that has essentially no resources. Somehow the reasons are different? What are the chances of that?
As for being 'safer', I dont think I was any less 'safe' yesterday, or 10 years ago, or 20. 
I've already started ranting, might as well continue.
We should not be there. If it was up to me, I would call all troops home, and line them up at the borders, shoulder to shoulder to protect the homeland. I have nothing against Mexicans (or Canadians, lol), if our troops job is to 'protect our freedoms' they arent doing it 10,000 miles away. The way I see it, our guys have not died 'protecting our freedom' for 70 years.
I cannot put a value on an American soldiers life. It is too precious to send 'over there' without an ABSOLUTE, IRON CLAD, 100% POSITIVE justification for doing so. Oil, gas, a perceived plunge in the dollar, DO NOT COUNT. I would be hard pressed to send our boys to protect people from being slaughtered, and most people in the world agree with me, because thats why noone did anything in Rwanda, Congo, etc. Oh, right, there might be another reason we didnt go to those places, but went into Bosnia.
I am a Libertarian.
I support our troops.
BRING THEM HOME.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Immolatus said:


> We should not be there. If it was up to me, I would call all troops home, and line them up at the borders, shoulder to shoulder to protect the homeland. I have nothing against Mexicans (or Canadians, lol), if our troops job is to 'protect our freedoms' they aren't doing it 10,000 miles away. The way I see it, our guys have not died 'protecting our freedom' for 70 years.
> I cannot put a value on an American soldiers life. It is too precious to send 'over there' without an ABSOLUTE, IRON CLAD, 100% POSITIVE justification for doing so. Oil, gas, a perceived plunge in the dollar, DO NOT COUNT. I would be hard pressed to send our boys to protect people from being slaughtered, and most people in the world agree with me, because that's why no one did anything in Rwanda, Congo, etc. Oh, right, there might be another reason we didn't go to those places, but went into Bosnia.
> I am a Libertarian.
> I support our troops.
> BRING THEM HOME.


Hail to this Sir. Bring them home to do what their job is, protect our borders period!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Asatrur said:


> Hail to this Sir. Bring them home to do what their job is, protect our borders period!


yeah protect our borders and nuke plants! :2thumb:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

townparkradio said:


> msnbc.com Video Player
> 
> Congratulations to our brave men, for smoking that rat out of his hidey hole (which was a mansion) in Pakistan and putting one between his eyes.


You guys are just too much fun to read...talk about naive??

Did you even notice the testimonies-- yep, documented--of the 9 officials explaining he died in 2001 from lung complications during kidney dialysis and he was frozen....uhhhh..... for later services...and that doesn't include organ donation!!!???


----------



## watchman220 (Dec 27, 2009)

To have this much dancing in the streets and ridiculous celebration over such an event smacks of fabrication and Main Stream Media Propaganda








It's really sickening to think that most Americans are falling for the propaganda.

It's not that the "stupid" Americans are acting for our sake...but that they have been duped into believing this crap! *Whether Osama is dead or not...the timing is suspicious.

I am also keeping my eyes open for what is next...behind the scenes...while the whole world is distracted. *This is the primary strategy of our government these days. *Trump up a huge event...and then take care of some business while no one is looking.

How much more retarded will the world get. *Man...what can we do to wake them up from their stupid stupor?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

"INSIDE SOURCES: BIN LADEN'S CORPSE HAS BEEN ON ICE FOR NEARLY A DECADE"

Paul Joseph Watson
Infowars.com
May 2, 2011

Excerpt:

"A multitude of different inside sources both publicly and privately, including one individual who personally worked with Bin Laden at one time, told us directly that Osama's dead corpse has been on ice for nearly a decade and that his "death" would only be announced at the most politically expedient time.

That time has now come with a years-old fake picture being presented as the only evidence of his alleged killing yesterday, while Bin Laden's body has been hastily dumped into the sea to prevent anyone from finding out when he actually died.

In April 2002, over nine years ago, Council on Foreign Relations member Steve R. Pieczenik, who served as Deputy Assistant Secretary of State under Henry Kissinger, Cyrus Vance, and James Baker, told the Alex Jones Show that Bin Laden had already been "dead for months"."

Read More Here: » Inside Sources: Bin Laden's Corpse Has Been On Ice For Nearly a Decade Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

JayJay, I like a good conspiracy as much as anyone else but honestly, InfoWars is saying that.. !


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Generalíssimo Francisco Franco is still dead!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Will we ever know the truth?????????


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Clarice said:


> Will we ever know the truth?????????


No, I do not think we ever will. The PTB will use what the United States of Amnesia in known for. Already I have read several versions of what 'really' happened in the MSM. From drone bomb, to exploding drone to shot the woman he was hiding behind (he had a gun in this one I think), the news had a nice animated re-creation of this one. This morning the woman was shot in leg and lived, he resisted with no gun and they shot him, no re-creation yet, stay tuned for the next half hour segment of our show. I guess the military got a lot of bad feedback about shooting/killing a woman so needed a new version of the truth. Oh, and this just in&#8230; It is/was his wife! A few more versions and no one will remember or even care at that point what it is all about. Of course then the next shiny object will come along and the news will be all over it and this will fade into non-news like Fukashima or the gulf.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Forgot to add the most important part of MSM news programs! 


Tune in at 7 to see what the long haired guy on the singing show will do next! His zany antics are not to be missed, don’t be the only one to miss what happened and have to hear it from all your friends!!! We will have snippets tomorrow on the areas earliest local news at 5:00.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

While I have no intention of re-treading over ground covered by journalists, politicians and just about anyone with a blog, I do want to share something from my perspective:

I don't celebrate death, whatever the cause. I won't cheer in the street for a life lost, that's never what I choose to focus on. I find it unproductive and uninspiring. Rather, I celebrate life. Maybe it's the optimist in me, despite being on this planet for 26-odd years, but that's my choice. I'll celebrate the heroes and leave the villains to their well-deserved fate. 

Life, love and laughter. That's my poison...

...and soda pop.

:wave:


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll never cheer over the death of another human being ....... however there may be a few obituaries I will delight reading *Mark Twain*


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Clarice said:


> Will we ever know the truth?????????


In the plain truth ... NO!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> I'll never cheer over the death of another human being ....... however there may be a few obituaries I will delight reading *Mark Twain*


I believe he was quoting Sun Tzu.


----------

